

Ask HN:Any site where tech startups share tech problems they faced? - anujkk

Just a random idea. I'm sure most technology startups faces some kind of technology challenges at various stages. Is there any place where they share these problems and how they solved it so that if someone faces similar problems he can use that knowledge and save time?
======
bdfh42
StackOverflow is sort of that site <http://stackoverflow.com/> the guys there
even post their own technical issues and most problems get a useful response

